# نبارك للزميل ( الصناعي المهندس ) ::: حصوله على شهادة الدكتوراه من جامعة برادفورد :::



## المهندس (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

صباح الخير و المسرات ..


أجمل التهانى نقدمها لزميلنا
 الدكتور المهندس / رجب بن عبدالله بن حكومة 
( المشارك بمسمى الصناعي المهندس في ملتقى المهندسين )

بمناسبة حصوله على شهادة الدكتوراه 
من جامعه برادفورد بالمملكة المتحدة
 [University of Bradford-UK] 

ونتمنى له دوام التوفيق والنجاح
 و مزيدا من التألق والابداع.​


----------



## المهندس (20 مارس 2008)

كان عنوان الأطروحه المقدمة من الدكتور بن حكومة لنيل درجة الدكتوراة :

The Status of Manufacturing and Quality Control Philosophies and Techniques Within The Libyan Manufacturing Industries​
كانت اللجنة المكلفة بمناقشة الأطروحة برئاسة البروفسور (Kadim Al-Shagana) من جامعه شفيلد (University of Sheffield)والبروفسور ] [Hong Sheng Qi من جامعة برادفورد ممتحن داخلي.

وتم اعداد الأطروحة بإشراف البروفسور [Mohammed Khurshid Khan],
العميد المساعد للعلاقات الدولية بجامعة برادفورد مشرفا رئيسيا –
والاستاذ الدكتور[Khalid Hussain] رئيس قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وهندسة الاليات بجامعة برادفورد مشرفا مساعدا.


و مختصرالسيرة الذاتية للدكتور رجب بن حكومة كالتالي:



> Dr. Rajab Abdullah HOKOMA began his career in Industrial Engineering in 1990, after his graduation from Industrial Engineering University of Garyounis, Libya, he received his Master’s Degree in Enterprise Management at Warsaw University of Technology, Poland. In 2007 Mr. Hokoma was awarded his PhD in the area of Manufacturing and Quality Control from The University of Bradford, England (UK). Presently, his duties and research at the University of Elmergib El-Khums (Libya) are in the area of Manufacturing and Quality Control, JIT, MRPII, TQM and Supply Chain Management. His non-lecturing duties, include among others, (acting as) the consultant and advisor for manufacturing and quality control and liaison with Industry and Education.





> ​


​

كذلك قام الدكتور المهندس رجب بن حكومة بنشر عدة اوراق علمية والمشاركة في عدد من المؤتمرات العلمية في كل من ليبيا – الولايات المتحده الامريكيه – جنوب افريقيا – الهند – كولومبيا – الامارات العربيه المتحده – فلسطين - جمهوريه ماليزيا 

أخيرا ومن صميم القلب نتمنى لزميلنا الدكتور المهندس رجب عبدالله بن حكومة كل التوفيق من عند المولى عز و جل وأن يوفقه العلي القدير في خدمة وطنه و بلده و أمته وأهله والمسلمين أجمعين.

ملاحظة: بعد الحصول على إذن الدكتور رجب بن حكومة يمكننى أن أقول لجميع الزملاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب أن الدكتــــــور بن حكومة هو مستشار تقنيات Just-In-time في ملتقى المهندسين العرب .

فهنيئا لنا بزملائنا ونتمنى لهم جميعا دوام التوفيق و النجاح.​


----------



## المهندس (20 مارس 2008)

للتعليق على هذا الموضوع من خلال الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85012.html

تحياتي للجميع ..


----------



## خالد1390 (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مبروك عليك اخي رجب وبارك فيك


----------



## فتوح (25 مارس 2008)

ألف ألف مبروك 

وأسأل الله العظيم ان ينفعك بما وصلت إليه وأن ينفع بك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أبريل 2008)

ألف مبروك دكتور رجب


----------



## المهندس الطموح (25 مايو 2008)

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## Eng.Eagle (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الف مبارك ان شاء الله 
والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## HaMooooDi (19 يونيو 2008)

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## اهلي ط (23 يونيو 2008)

*تهانيا الخالصة*

ابارك لك التحصل على درجة الدكتوراة من جامعة برادفورد واتمنى لك التوفيق وارجو طلب المساعدة منك لااني اريد ان ادرس في نفس الجامعة ونفس التخصص واريد المساعدة في الحصول على قبول من نفس الجامعة وهذا *****ي وشكرا لك دكتور
fk8fk***********


----------



## أبو ناهد (24 يونيو 2008)

الف مبروك يا دكتور رجب


----------



## magdy100 (24 يونيو 2008)

الف مليون مبروك د / رجب 
وبأذن الله تفيد أمتك العربية 
بهذا التميز​


----------



## ياسين الامين (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى دوام التوفيق للاخ الفاضل الدكتور / رجب حكومة
وبصراحة انا احد الطلاب ضمن اكاديمية الدراسات العليا فرع مصراتة وقد درسنا الدكتور رجب مادتى ادارة عمليات وطرق البحث وقد استفدنا منه كثيرا وسعدنا باسلوبة المتميز وذلك بالرغم من شدتة وصرامتة الواضحتين .


----------



## zidaan (7 يناير 2010)

ألف مبروك للدكتور رجب


----------



## aitsaid_10 (11 فبراير 2010)

Alf Mabrouuk. we r so proud of You. Ismail from morocco


----------



## حنيني (12 فبراير 2010)

مبروك اخي رجب علي حصولك علي الدكتوراه واتمني لك كل التوفيق والنجاح

محمد حنيني - طالب دكتوراه - جامعة وارسو التقنية - هندسة انتاج


----------



## virtualknight (19 فبراير 2010)

مبروك الف مبروك


----------



## egysea (19 فبراير 2010)

مبارك يا أخي
الله يزيدك علما ونفعا للأخرين


----------



## الاخت الوفية (19 فبراير 2010)




----------



## الصناعي المهندس (17 يوليو 2010)

اتقدم بكل الشكر والتقدير لجميع من قدم لي التهاني وامنياتي للجميع بكل التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## saud_uk (4 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبروك د.رجب حصولك على الدكتوراة .....ومن نفس جامعتي (تخرجت منها 2008 هندسة كهربائية والكترونية)

اتمنى لك حياة مليئة بالازدهار والنجاح,,
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng tariq (7 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجعله الف مبارك اخونا ...وان شاء الله منها الى الاكبر ...وان شاء الله عقبال كل اانسان عنده طموح بالدكتوراه واكبر درجات الهندسه الصناعيه ....


----------

